
Someone Just Edited Seth Rich’s Reddit Posts - sergiotapia
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/someone-just-edited-seth-richs-reddit-posts-b5f185b0aab
======
hoodoof
Can someone explain what this means please? The blog post is really badly
written and winds around and about without explaining clearly what appears to
have happened.

~~~
eropple
It's crankery out of the right-wing epistemic closure, regarding a Democratic
National Committee staffer murdered in an attempted robbery. It started with
blogs and the self-reinforcing YouTube circle and has progressed now to Fox
News, which has promulgated some _real amazing_ claims about said crankery
from an "independent investigator" (actually a Fox News contributor) and who
continued to do so even after that contributor retracted them and claimed that
Fox misrepresented him.

Rich's family has denounced the cranks at length. (Surprise.)

The Wikipedia page is even-handed and probably gentler to the cranks than
deserved:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Seth_Rich](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Seth_Rich)

------
gonmf
Wow this was buried fast.

~~~
dang
Users flagged it. That's usually the explanation.

